# where to get lye



## clownking99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Im very concerned picking up the package/bottle of lye
Can anyone tell me exactly which brand to use and attach a photo so its dummy proof?

Ive done heat and pour soap before, this will be my first attempt 
I got everything but the lye. 
Great looking forum, looking forward to contributing!


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 5, 2015)

So far ive picked up unrefined organic coconut oil and palm oil


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been buying mine online since my local Lowe's stopped carrying the brand I had been using for years: Roebic brand. Other Lowe's across the country may still carry it. It depends on the location. The bottle says on the back label that it is 100% sodium hydroxide, (which is what it should say if you want the right stuff to make soap). http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/roebic-heavy-duty-crystal-drain-opener-2-lb

Other's soapers say you can still get a brand called Rooto from Ace Hardware (also listed as being 100% sodium hydroxide). Apparently, you can also buy it from Walmart online: http://www.walmart.com/ip/100-Lye-Drain-Opener/38691438


IrishLass


----------



## Nevada (Aug 5, 2015)

essential depot


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ace- Rooto is what I started with.  I got my last 64 lbs from Essential Depot and some get it from The Lye Guy.  You can also order it from WSP and Nature's Garden in smaller quantities.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

He is so cheap  buy 5 get 1 free and they are 32 oz too  26.25 for 6 of them 

Buy Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH)
Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH)


Bulk buy special! Buy 6 and 1 is FREE! Add 6 containers of Sodium Hydroxide to your cart, and you'll only be charged for 5. Scroll down for details.

http://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php?crn=211



clownking99 said:


> Im very concerned picking up the package/bottle of lye
> Can anyone tell me exactly which brand to use and attach a photo so its dummy proof?
> 
> Ive done heat and pour soap before, this will be my first attempt
> ...


----------



## Susie (Aug 5, 2015)

We are all assuming you live in the US.  If you don't, please specify your country to get better answers for your part of the world.


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 5, 2015)

I've purchased lye from Nature's Garden and my current 8lbs is from Bulk Apothecary. Lye guy and BA are pretty close in price but it may depend on where you live for shipping costs which is a factor. I do prefer NG's lye over BA's because BA's is extremely small. NG has it in bead form too just not as small.


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your help
I went with lyeguy. Ordered 6


----------

